# Nord Korea



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

La vedo brutta questa volta.
Brutta brutta.
Che ne pensate?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2013)

Tutta fuffa.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tutta fuffa.


speriamo!


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tutta fuffa.



dici?

Però Il coglioncello della dinastia Kim sicuramente deve fare vedere i muscoli flaccidi e l'unico modo che ha è quello di fare il gradasso, però ora c'è il giappone che si sta riarmando e anche la Cina mi sembra abbastanza stufa delle loro troiate.
Anche l'america non mi sembra questa volta tanto propensa a lasciar correre.
Forse non si arriverà al lancio dei missili nucleari ma è parecchio che tirano la corda, e anche la Corea del sud mi pare ne abbia le palle piene.
Se non ricordo male ieri o l'altro ieri il premier sud Coreano ha detto che i loro militari non devono certo aspettare un  suo ordine per rispondere o difendersi.
E questo non era mai successo.


Non lo so.
Sento questa crisi diversa dalle altre a cui i ridicoli kim ci hanno abituati...l'escalation l'avverto diversa...:unhappy:


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> dici?
> 
> Però Il coglioncello della dinastia Kim sicuramente deve fare vedere i muscoli flaccidi e l'unico modo che ha è quello di fare il gradasso, però ora c'è il giappone che si sta riarmando e anche la Cina mi sembra abbastanza stufa delle loro troiate.
> Anche l'america non mi sembra questa volta tanto propensa a lasciar correre.
> ...



Tebe da quel poco che filtra al Nord messi molto male..regime assurdo,con il culto della personalita'.Ovvio spero non ci sia guerra,ma se fosse l'unica cosa positiva sara'vedere sparire uno degli ultimi regimi comunisti.Perche'Usa se si rompono.....


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> dici?
> 
> Però Il coglioncello della dinastia Kim sicuramente deve fare vedere i muscoli flaccidi e l'unico modo che ha è quello di fare il gradasso, però ora c'è il giappone che si sta riarmando e anche la Cina mi sembra abbastanza stufa delle loro troiate.
> Anche l'america non mi sembra questa volta tanto propensa a lasciar correre.
> ...


Ma potrà giusto flettere i muscoli, che senza l'appoggio di Cina e Federazione Russa (che non ne voglio sapere) una volta sparate quelle quattro testate a lunga gittata che possiede i danni se li beccherebbe tutti lei (intendo la Corea del Nord). Cioè, se uno entra in guerra per avere almeno una possibilità di vincere è un conto, suicidarsi è un altro.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Aprile 2013)

Spero anch'io sia un bluff
queste cose non portano mai niente di buono...


----------



## free (4 Aprile 2013)

boh, forse minacciare serve più al regime che ad altro, perchè seminare odio, anzi indirizzarlo verso un nemico qualunque, è un metodo per ricompattare il popolo attorno al dittatore (scarso, tra l'altro) e distoglierlo dai problemi veri

sulle divise con quell'enorme cappello penso che siano sorprendentemente orrende!


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebe da quel poco che filtra al Nord messi molto male..regime assurdo,con il culto della personalita'.Ovvio spero non ci sia guerra,ma se fosse l'unica cosa positiva sara'vedere sparire uno degli ultimi regimi comunisti.Perche'Usa se si rompono.....


Indubbiamente sti poveretti fanno una non vita, ma la storia insegna che la democrazia non si esporta e lì, il problema non è solo il pazzo kim, il problema è che sta gente ha un canale televisvo solo e vedono sempre e solo kim.
Una radio sola che trasmette quattro ore al giorno e c'è di nuovo kim.
Ci sono quattro libri e tutti scritti dai kim.
Questa gente, tutta, è davvero convinta che al di fuori della corea ci sia il super demonio. Sono indrottinati a lavaggio del cervello globale. Non filtra davvero un cazzo. Non ci sono sacche di resistenza. Non sanno nemmeno che cosa sia.
Non basta andare li è far fuori il pazzo, perchè la gente vede loro, la loro dinastia veramente come dei protettori assoluti.
E' una polveriera, che non si disinnesca togliendo il dittatore.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2013)

kim è un dittatore in malafede
che non ha a cuore il bene del suo popolo


----------



## free (4 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> kim è un dittatore in malafede
> che non ha a cuore il bene del suo popolo



perchè, di solito i dittatori sono in buona fede?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> perchè, di solito i dittatori sono in buona fede?


Il duce lo era
e amava Claretta Petacci


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma potrà giusto flettere i muscoli, che senza l'appoggio di Cina e Federazione Russa (che non ne voglio sapere) una volta sparate quelle quattro testate a lunga gittata che possiede i danni se li beccherebbe tutti lei (intendo la Corea del Nord). Cioè, se uno entra in guerra per avere almeno una possibilità di vincere è un conto, suicidarsi è un altro.


Sembra che il tipo sia malato mentale, presumono una schizofrenia paranoide e visto anche come si comporta (non si fa praticamente vedere nemmeno dal suo popolo), magari vede e sente le voci o chissà che, quindi non mi stupirei per nulla che attaccasse.
La russia mi sembra abbia mollato i kim già da un pò, l'unica che resiste è la Cina anche se...appunto è sempre più lontana dalle loro posizioni.
Però continua a dargli soldi, senza i soldi cinesi la corea sarebbe già tyracollata da mo.
Peggio di adesso intendo.
Quindi credo sia ininfluente se non abbiano la minima possibilità di vincere.
Kim è pazzo pesante.

A questo punto spero in un intervento cinese del tipo..
OOOOHHHHH, MA DOV'E' FINITO IL KIM?




BOH!


----------



## Daniele (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Indubbiamente sti poveretti fanno una non vita, ma la storia insegna che la democrazia non si esporta e lì, il problema non è solo il pazzo kim, il problema è che sta gente ha un canale televisvo solo e vedono sempre e solo kim.
> Una radio sola che trasmette quattro ore al giorno e c'è di nuovo kim.
> Ci sono quattro libri e tutti scritti dai kim.
> Questa gente, tutta, è davvero convinta che al di fuori della corea ci sia il super demonio. Sono indrottinati a lavaggio del cervello globale. Non filtra davvero un cazzo. Non ci sono sacche di resistenza. Non sanno nemmeno che cosa sia.
> ...


In verità...per essere pietosi bisognerebbe farli fuori tutti!


----------



## Hellseven (4 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> In verità...per essere pietosi bisognerebbe farli fuori tutti!


Uagliò toglimi una curiosità: ma queste cose le dici veramente convinto o lo fai solo per provocare e poi attirarti le critiche di tutto il forum?


----------



## free (4 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il duce lo era
> e amava Claretta Petacci



ma guarda che è proprio buona fede e dittatore che fanno a pugni...

e non amava mica solo la Claretta, piuttosto è lei che ci ha rimesso le penne per amore, forse...


----------



## Hellseven (4 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il duce lo era
> e a*mava Claretta Petacci*


Mi astengo sulla prima parte mentre condivido in pieno la seconda. benché penso lei lo amasse forse di più :smile:


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> In verità...per essere pietosi bisognerebbe farli fuori tutti!


madonna Daniele...


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma guarda che è proprio buona fede e dittatore che fanno a pugni...
> 
> *e non amava mica solo la Claretta, piuttosto è lei che ci ha rimesso le penne per amore,* forse...


Era un puttaniere di prima categoria il ducistro e la claretta era davvero innamorata di lui.
Alla cecità totale.


----------



## Hellseven (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Era un puttaniere di prima categoria* il ducistro e la claretta era davvero innamorata di lui.
> Alla cecità totale.


Ti ricorda qualcuno ... mi consenta .....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Indubbiamente sti poveretti fanno una non vita, ma la storia insegna che la democrazia non si esporta e lì, il problema non è solo il pazzo kim, il problema è che sta gente ha un canale televisvo solo e vedono sempre e solo kim.
> Una radio sola che trasmette quattro ore al giorno e c'è di nuovo kim.
> Ci sono quattro libri e tutti scritti dai kim.
> Questa gente, tutta, è davvero convinta che al di fuori della corea ci sia il super demonio. Sono indrottinati a lavaggio del cervello globale. Non filtra davvero un cazzo. Non ci sono sacche di resistenza. Non sanno nemmeno che cosa sia.
> ...


Ma non so...sai,con il fatto che non filtra niente,potrebbe esistere bande di oppositori armati,che ogni giorno attaccano.comunque sara'tosto da sdradicare..vedi Siria....e chi l'avrebbe detto Assad ancora in sella???
Il problema e'...se Usa entrano in guerra..Cina che fa'??perche'anche loro mica sono disarmati..


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il duce lo era
> e amava Claretta Petacci


era un pedofilo, tra le altre cose. Fece rinchiudere la prima moglie in manicomio nell'isola di San Clemente per potersi risposare e tenne praticamente nascosto il figlio nato dal primo matrimonio. Altro che buona fede.


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ti ricorda qualcuno ... mi consenta .....:rotfl::rotfl:


:unhappy:
no...l'ho sempre descritto così il duciastro


è una battuta?
Giuro non ci arrivo...:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## lunaiena (4 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Uagliò toglimi una curiosità: ma queste cose le dici veramente convinto o lo fai solo per provocare e poi attirarti le critiche di tutto il forum?



mi sa che è convinto


----------



## free (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Era un puttaniere di prima categoria il ducistro e la claretta era davvero innamorata di lui.
> *Alla cecità totale.*



in effetti...povera, chissà che le raccontava, di certo non immaginava di finire appesa a piazzale loreto


----------



## Hellseven (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> no...l'ho sempre descritto così il duciastro
> 
> 
> ...


Ma allora tu voti Silvio ? !


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> era un pedofilo, tra le altre cose. Fece rinchiudere la prima *moglie in manicomio* nell'isola di San Clemente per potersi risposare e tenne praticamente nascosto il figlio nato dal primo matrimonio. Altro che buona fede.



davvero...mamma mia che brividi.
E non solo.
La povera ilda gli dava pure soldi per l'attività politica e il benitino junior è stato sbattuto in collegio subito e se non sbaglio anche lui morì in manicomio prima della fine della seconda guerra mondiale.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma allora tu voti Silvio ? !



...be'se lo avesse fatto,sarebbe una dei 10 milioni di italiani che l'hanno votato..qualcosa di male??


----------



## Hellseven (4 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> in effetti...povera, chissà che le raccontava, di certo non immaginava di finire appesa a piazzale loreto


In realtà credo che la cosa le faccia ancora più onore perché per quel che ho letto sugli ultimi giorni di Mussolini - e non è proprio poco - è pacifico che le possibilità di farla franca fossero ridotissimissime e lo sapevano bene


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> in effetti...povera, chissà che le raccontava, di certo non immaginava di finire appesa a piazzale loreto


almeno era già morta.


----------



## Hellseven (4 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ...be'se lo avesse fatto,sarebbe una dei 10 milioni di italiani che l'hanno votato..qualcosa di male??


Nulla. Basta che riconosciamo almeno che è un puttaniere? O no? E' un dato di fatto, credo ....


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> davvero...mamma mia che brividi.
> E non solo.
> La povera ilda gli dava pure soldi per l'attività politica e il benitino junior è stato sbattuto in collegio subito e se non sbaglio anche lui morì in manicomio prima della fine della seconda guerra mondiale.


Mi ricordo che tentò la carriera militare per avere un contatto con il padre che invece evitò sempre di incontrarsi con lui, e sì, fu anche lui internato.


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma non so...sai,con il fatto che non filtra niente,potrebbe esistere bande di oppositori armati,che ogni giorno attaccano.comunque sara'tosto da sdradicare..vedi Siria....e chi l'avrebbe detto Assad ancora in sella???
> Il problema e'...se Usa entrano in guerra..Cina che fa'??perche'anche loro mica sono disarmati..


Minchia la Siria...
Ma la situazione è ancora diversa.
E il medio oriente è tutta una polveriera.


----------



## free (4 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> In realtà credo che la cosa le faccia ancora più onore perché per quel che ho letto sugli ultimi giorni di Mussolini - e non è proprio poco - è pacifico che le possibilità di farla franca fossero ridotissimissime e lo sapevano bene



ma lei mica era condannata a morte
anche qui, un uomo che è un uomo, avrebbe fatto di tutto per mettere la persona che ama in salvo


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma allora tu voti Silvio ? !



lolito???


Paura fifa!!!!!

CHANEL PRESTO!







TUMPH!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Uagliò toglimi una curiosità: ma queste cose le dici veramente convinto o lo fai solo per provocare e poi attirarti le critiche di tutto il forum?


bella domanda
Ma se vai a studiare la vicenda del giovine Adolf
scoprirai che sono state proprio le rispon
ste a discorsi come questi....che hanno segnato la sorte degli ebrei.

Se leggi la sua vicenda scopri che lui si fece portavoce ingigantendo a dismisura circoli di antisemiti innocui...
e grazie ad una propaganda stile belle 

beppe grillo

ru
riuscì a convincere l'intero popolo tedesco che i tedeschi erano poveri perchè ebreo ha ciucciato loro sangue...

Ovvio chi non si convinceva e cercava di dire non è proprio così fu convinto a lasciare la germania no?

Ma lo zio adolf partì senza un mezzo, senza un soldo, viveva in dormitori pubblici...

E alla prima ondata erano solo in 500 a pensarla come lui...

Poi si è ben visto....

Dice bene Lothar dalla Corea del Nord nulla entre e nulla esce, chissà come vedono il resto del mondo i nord coreani, magari come un mondo popolato da demoni cattivi, lussuriosi, puttanieri e sporchi materialisti dediti al consumismo...

Ma non penso che Daniele pensi sul serio...
Spero che il suo soggiorno cinese apra la sua visione del mondo, perchè appunto in Cina non siamo in Italia...e non è che puoi tanto sbandierare il tuo pensiero eh?

Penso che Daniele faccia battute o boutade da invornito da Bar sport...

Una volta ero al bar e sono rimasto agghiacciato.
Uno fa...i politici bisogna coparli tutti...
E l'altro risponde...ah caro mio quella volta le br ci sono andate troppo leggere...dovevano andare a Montecitorio e far na strage...e ora saremo tutti ricchi qua in Italia!


----------



## Hellseven (4 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma lei mica era condannata a morte
> anche qui, un uomo che è un uomo, avrebbe fatto di tutto per mettere la persona che ama in salvo


Per quello che ho letto, e non era solo agiografia fascista, c'ha provato ma lei si è imposta. Credo tu possa confermare che quando una donna si impunta è difficile farle cambiare idea. Soprattutto quando di mezzo c'è l'amore.


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ...be'se lo avesse fatto,sarebbe una dei 10 milioni di italiani che l'hanno votato..qualcosa di male??



ma non voglio nemmeno che ci sia il dubbio lothar!
Mai e ripeto MAI votato Lolito!
Ma nemmeno sotto tortura!


RICHANEL PRESTO!


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Nulla. Basta che riconosciamo almeno che è un puttaniere? O no? E' un dato di fatto, credo ....



amico che male fa'scusa??le paga con i suoi soldi..e'separato...perche'non puo'???....poi tidiro'quello che fa in privato,sono fatti suoi....


----------



## Hellseven (4 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> bella domanda
> Ma se vai a studiare la vicenda del giovine Adolf
> scoprirai che sono state proprio le rispon
> ste a discorsi come questi....che hanno segnato la sorte degli ebrei.
> ...


Conte, dobbiamo dunque temere un Daniele uber alles ?!!!? :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Per quello che ho letto, e non era solo agiografia fascista, c'ha provato ma lei si è imposta. Credo tu possa confermare che quando una donna si impunta è difficile farle cambiare idea. Soprattutto quando di mezzo c'è l'amore.


Ma poi lui mica doveva morire. Dopotutto avevano promesso la salvezza a Mussolini, in cambio dell'oro.


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Per quello che ho letto, e non era solo agiografia fascista, c'ha provato ma lei si è imposta. Credo tu possa confermare che quando una donna si impunta è difficile farle cambiare idea. Soprattutto quando di mezzo c'è l'amore.



vero. Lui tentò di convincerla di mollarlo, ma lei non volle.


----------



## Hellseven (4 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico che male fa'scusa??le paga con i suoi soldi..e'separato...perche'non puo'???....poi tidiro'quello che fa in privato,sono fatti suoi....


Lothar, amico concordo. Basta non dire in qualità di presidente del consiglio che la mignotta di una notte va rilasciata dalla questura perché è la nipote di Mubarak.


----------



## free (4 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Per quello che ho letto, e non era solo agiografia fascista, c'ha provato ma lei si è imposta. Credo tu possa confermare che quando una donna si impunta è difficile farle cambiare idea. Soprattutto quando di mezzo c'è l'amore.



ma, allo stesso modo, un uomo che si impunta per la persona amata è peggio di un mulo!
a costo di legarla e caricarla a forza sul primo camion per la salvezza


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma non voglio nemmeno che ci sia il dubbio lothar!
> Mai e ripeto MAI votato Lolito!
> Ma nemmeno sotto tortura!
> 
> ...


ahhahahahhah....oddio Tebe..tu avessi votato Renzi(grazie Bersani..per non averlo fatto)capirei...ma da quel che so...siamo li'.....


----------



## Hellseven (4 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma, allo stesso modo, un uomo che si impunta per la persona amata è peggio di un mulo!
> a costo di legarla e caricarla a forza sul primo camion per la salvezza


free per me è ok. del duce fotte nulla. ti racconto quello che ho letto. mi va bene anche non assolverlo. ma se fossi un giurato io, su questo, lo assolverei. tu no credo. senza verdetto. famo testa o croce ? :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma lei mica era condannata a morte
> anche qui, un uomo che è un uomo, avrebbe fatto di tutto per mettere la persona che ama in salvo


Beh bellissime le ultime lettere tra loro due...
Ma in ogni caso il Berlusca non ha un decimo del carisma del duce.
E nemmeno la sua capacità economica...

La differenza è notabile sulla propaganda...
Il Duce impostò tutto sul siamo lavoratori, siamo gente pronta al sacrificio....
Il Berlusca tutto su...siamo tutti dentro a Drive In di Italia1...

Per Berlusca essere puttaniero è sinonimo di essere Italiano no?
In piena saga ungherese...

A Budapest Caffè Italiano sta per casino diurno no?
Provare per credere...


----------



## Hellseven (4 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh bellissime le ultime lettere tra loro due...
> *Ma in ogni caso il Berlusca non ha un decimo del carisma del duce.*
> E nemmeno la sua capacità economica...
> 
> ...


Dillo ai suoi miloni di fans .... scusa Lothar, con tutto il rispetto :smile::up:


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Lothar, amico concordo. Basta non dire in qualità di presidente del consiglio che la mignotta di una notte va rilasciata dalla questura perché è la nipote di Mubarak.


e le igieniste dentali è meglio che continuino a fare le igieniste mentali, ops, dentali.
Per dire.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Conte, dobbiamo dunque temere un Daniele uber alles ?!!!? :up:


Non dico questo...
Ma io sono solo colpito
dalla lettura di mein Kempf e le analogie con il pensiero di Daniele...
Quando si ostina con tutto quel risentimento...
Cioè non posso essere felice perchè sono stato tradito.

Cioè se vai a leggere il pensiero di Hitler sul comunismo...
Quando parla dei bolscevichi è come Daniele quando parla dei traditori eh?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sembra che il tipo sia malato mentale, presumono una schizofrenia paranoide e visto anche come si comporta (non si fa praticamente vedere nemmeno dal suo popolo), magari vede e sente le voci o chissà che, quindi non mi stupirei per nulla che attaccasse.
> La russia mi sembra abbia mollato i kim già da un pò, l'unica che resiste è la Cina anche se...appunto è sempre più lontana dalle loro posizioni.
> Però continua a dargli soldi, senza i soldi cinesi la corea sarebbe già tyracollata da mo.
> Peggio di adesso intendo.
> ...


Sarà, ma non è mica l'unica voce del regime. Se vanno in guerra questo finiscono polverizzati in poco meno di cinque secondi se si tratta di una guerra atomica. Se è il caso gli faranno la pelle prima i coreani stessi.


----------



## free (4 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> free per me è ok. del duce fotte nulla. ti racconto quello che ho letto. mi va bene anche non assolverlo. ma se fossi un giurato io, su questo, lo assolverei. tu no credo. senza verdetto. famo testa o croce ? :rotfl:



ormai...

comunque, un amante che mi fa finire prima fucilata e poi appesa a testa in giù, a me farebbe incazzare parecchio!
non so a te


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma, allo stesso modo, un uomo che si impunta per la persona amata è peggio di un mulo!
> a costo di legarla e caricarla a forza sul primo camion per la salvezza


beh, l'altro ridicolo baffetto tedesco aveva fatto di tutto per far salvare Eva, eppure lei si è messa in macchina ed è andata a Berlino quando era chiaro a tutti, pure ai sassi, che non c'era più nulla da fare.
E voglio dire.
Sfidare l'altro folle non credo fosse proprio semplice...:unhappy:


----------



## Hellseven (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e le igieniste dentali è meglio che continuino a fare le igieniste mentali, ops, dentali.
> Per dire.


conierei all'uopo iil termine igieniste ... genitali ... oopss m'è scappata, sono una fottuta aspirante toga rossa, very sorry :unhappy::rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (4 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ormai...
> 
> comunque, un amante che mi fa finire prima fucilata e poi appesa a testa in giù, a me farebbe incazzare parecchio!
> non so a te


ma se sei ormai morta e a testa in giù, o free, come ti puoi incazzare? :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> conierei all'uopo iil termine igieniste ... genitali ... oopss m'è scappata, sono una fottuta aspirante toga rossa, very sorry :unhappy::rotfl:



ahahahahah, verde mio!


----------



## Hellseven (4 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non dico questo...
> Ma io sono solo colpito
> dalla lettura di mein Kempf e le analogie con il pensiero di Daniele...
> Quando si ostina con tutto quel risentimento...
> ...


Sei uomo colto è saprai bene che una delle correnti di pensiero più radicalmente antisemite le trovi nell'estrema sinistra italiana ed europea  filo palestinese ..... forse nasce come anti israeliana ma neile frange più spinte arriva a negare l'olocausto. I pazzi esaltati in mala fede sono ovunque mio caro.


----------



## free (4 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> ma se sei ormai morta e a testa in giù, o free, come ti puoi incazzare? :rotfl:


lascia perdere 'sti dettagli insignificanti...
vuoi mica fargliela passare liscia??
:rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> b*eh, l'altro ridicolo baffetto tedesco aveva fatto di tutto per far salvare Eva, eppure lei si è messa in macchina ed è andata a Berlino quando era chiaro a tutti, pure ai sassi, che non c'era più nulla da fare.
> E voglio dire.*
> Sfidare l'altro folle non credo fosse proprio semplice...:unhappy:


brava, ottima citazione, esempio perfettamente calzante.:up::smile:


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Dillo ai suoi miloni di fans .... scusa Lothar, con tutto il rispetto :smile::up:



:smile::smile::smile:..macche'mia cara,ho aperto gli occhi da una vita..sono tutti identici.Io una volta stravedevo per Fini,votato centinia di volte..e che mi fa'??diventa il compagno Fini...solo per non perdere la poltrona.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Dillo ai suoi miloni di fans .... scusa Lothar, con tutto il rispetto :smile::up:


Vediamo.
All'epoca del duce, lui era l'unica emittente.
E mica c'era internet
Mica l'italiano medio aveva una laurea.

Ma su come arringare il popolo il duce era imbattibile...
Se cerchi su youtube troverai i video della dichiarazione di guerra del 40.
Ogni paese con piazze gremite, all'inverosimile, ogni piazza attrezzata con i diffusori dell'epoca...

Pensa poi al sacrificio dell'oro per la patria...

Berlusca invece deve dribblare con le sue onde in mezzo ad un mare di agenti disturbatori...no?

Ma sono del parere che l'ascesa di Berlusconi sia direttamente proporzionale alla mancanza di alternativa...

In fondo non ci sarebbe stato un Benito se non ci fosse stato un Re in Italia incapace di fare il re.

Noi non dobbiamo mai sottovalutare quello che insegnò Orson Wells in quell'epoca!
Chi sa usare i mass media...
Sa come raggiungere milioni di italiani con un cliclk

Ma parliamo della Corea del Nord e ci indignamo...
Ue....ma tutti quei poveri italiani, vecchini che sono andati alla posta, convinti di riavere l'IMU indietro...

Non vi è suonato come na cosa strana?

Grillo per esempio si frega con le so man...
Grazie ai suoi programmi improponibili...

Ma se avesse i poteri di Berlusca...
In men che non si fica, e non si sa come, ogni italiano si sveglierebbe al mattino, e penserebbe a quel programma.

Ok dieci milioni hanno votato Berlusca...
Ma andiamo a vedere chi sono...
Il popolo della tv....che ti fa compagnia...


----------



## free (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> beh, l'altro ridicolo baffetto tedesco aveva fatto di tutto per far salvare Eva, eppure lei si è messa in macchina ed è andata a Berlino quando era chiaro a tutti, pure ai sassi, che non c'era più nulla da fare.
> E voglio dire.
> Sfidare l'altro folle non credo fosse proprio semplice...:unhappy:



se l'avesse amata veramente, le avrebbe tagliato le gomme della macchina o messo una banana nella marmitta!:singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

*Aggiornamento*

[h=1]Corea del Nord, cresce la tensione. Imminente un nuovo test missilistico[/h]

ultimo aggiornamento: 04 aprile, ore 15:30
Pyongyang - (Adnkronos/Ign) - Dopo aver "formalmente" informato Washington di una potenziale azione nucleare, Pyongyang ha*trasferito sulla costa orientale un razzo* a medio raggio che sarebbe in grado di raggiungere la base americana di Guam. *Casa Bianca: basta provocazioni*. Bloccati per il secondo giorno i sudcoreani impiegati a Kaesong. Nei giorni scorsi annunciato lo 'stato di guerra'


fonte
http://www.adnkronos.com/IGN/News/E...te-un-nuovo-test-missilistico_3253962057.html


----------



## Hellseven (4 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :smile::smile::smile:..macche'mia cara,ho aperto gli occhi da una vita..sono tutti identici.Io una volta stravedevo per Fini,votato centinia di volte..e che mi fa'??diventa il compagno Fini...solo per non perdere la poltrona.


Lothar amico io c'ho il pisellino: sono tuo amicO non tua amicA. ma capisco che per te gli uomini manco esistono, essendo tu sempre giustamente concentrato sul """PILU""""  Comunque in politica non si salva nessuno. concordo. Io infatti sono anarchico individualista :smile:


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> se l'avesse amata veramente, le avrebbe tagliato le gomme della macchina o messo una banana nella marmitta!:singleeye:



ma non poteva.
Lei era già in salvo, lui chiuso nel bunker.
Però l'ha sposata.



Minchia che soddisfazione...:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sei uomo colto è saprai bene che una delle correnti di pensiero più radicalmente antisemite le trovi nell'estrema sinistra italiana ed europea  filo palestinese ..... forse nasce come anti israeliana ma neile frange più spinte arriva a negare l'olocausto. I pazzi esaltati in mala fede sono ovunque mio caro.


Mah l'antisemitismo non è mai stato solo di matrice di destra...
Voglio dire eh?
Non è che in Russia sotto Stalin potessero stare bene...

Non so se pazzi esaltati o meno...

Per me le ragioni sono di altra natura...

E anche lì come si può essere filo israeliani o fili palestinesi?

Chi ha ragione?
Ok Israele vuole la terra promessa dai profeti.
Ma è forse colpa dei palestinesi se in due mila anni, quella terra si è popolata di altra gente che non è ebrea?

Quello è un casin impiantà dal 1947.


----------



## free (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma non poteva.
> Lei era già in salvo, lui chiuso nel bunker.
> *Però l'ha sposata.
> 
> ...



ecco, infatti...
a costo di farsi odiare, le avrebbe dovuto dire: vai via che mi fai schifo, sei solo una brutta donnetta e ti ho messo le corna da mane a sera!
o qualcosa del genere

è anche vero che per lei sarebbe stata la sconfitta ed il fallimento di tutta una vita, ma io, personalmente, preferisco vivere, sicchè...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> [h=1]Corea del Nord, cresce la tensione. Imminente un nuovo test missilistico[/h]
> 
> ultimo aggiornamento: 04 aprile, ore 15:30
> Pyongyang - (Adnkronos/Ign) - Dopo aver "formalmente" informato Washington di una potenziale azione nucleare, Pyongyang ha*trasferito sulla costa orientale un razzo* a medio raggio che sarebbe in grado di raggiungere la base americana di Guam. *Casa Bianca: basta provocazioni*. Bloccati per il secondo giorno i sudcoreani impiegati a Kaesong. Nei giorni scorsi annunciato lo 'stato di guerra'
> ...


90 su cento che non sono capaci di sparare quel missile ed esso sciopa in te le so balote...
E li sentiamo piagnere fino a qua...
Dai su...

Daniele dai telefona al capo dei cin ciun cian...


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vediamo.
> All'epoca del duce, lui era l'unica emittente.
> E mica c'era internet
> Mica l'italiano medio aveva una laurea.
> ...



ringrazia Dio amico,che sia successo..intendo i 10milioni..se no ti beccavi 5 anni di bersani vendola rosi bindi...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ringrazia Dio amico,che sia successo..intendo i 10milioni..se no ti beccavi 5 anni di bersani vendola rosi bindi...


Ah perchè secondo te Bersani riusciva a stare 5 anni al governo? Eh?

Ma mi faccia il piacere su..

Povera la sinistra italiana...
Dalla morte di Berlinguer è stato ttutto un scendere...

E pensare che quella volta De Gasperi fu un uomo capace di dire agli americani, che in Italia non si può governare senza l'apporto dei comunisti. Ed aveva ragione.

Povera la sinistra italiana che assomiglia a certi utenti del forum quando si accaniscono contro un utente...
Qualìè il loro ruolo, la loro funzione?

Dare merda a Berlusconi...


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> no...l'ho sempre descritto così il duciastro
> 
> 
> ...


Il mi consenta dovrebbe averti fatto intuire :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma allora tu voti Silvio ? !


 Ecco lui appunto l'omino coi tacchi:smile:


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ecco, infatti...
> a costo di farsi odiare, le avrebbe dovuto dire: vai via che mi fai schifo, sei solo una brutta donnetta e ti ho messo le corna da mane a sera!
> o qualcosa del genere
> 
> è anche vero che per lei sarebbe stata la sconfitta ed il fallimento di tutta una vita, ma io, personalmente, preferisco vivere, sicchè...



si, ma eva mica era una cima eh...anzi...lui la chiamava la mia cretinetti, fai te.
Era davvero ciota. Ma ciota ciota di brutto. Nà roba al limite del paradosso.
E la storia delle corna non l'avrebbe bevuta nemmeno lei...


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> 90 su cento che non sono capaci di sparare quel missile ed esso sciopa in te le so balote...
> E li sentiamo piagnere fino a qua...
> Dai su...
> 
> Daniele dai telefona al capo *dei cin ciun cian.*..


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

anche io chiamavo così il mio ex orientale
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il mi consenta dovrebbe averti fatto intuire :smile:



oggi sono cerebralmente intrippata.

:unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico che male fa'scusa??le paga con i suoi soldi..e'separato...perche'non puo'???....poi tidiro'quello che fa in privato,sono fatti suoi....


Perché lo stipendi da consigliera regionale glielo pagava silvietto  di tasca sua ?


----------



## Hellseven (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> anche io chiamavo così il *mio ex orientale*
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Un ex orientale, Tebe?

Apriti, raccontaci tutto, siamo qui per porgerti un orecchio amico; fidati di noi. Lo sai che su questo Forum regnano la riservatezza e la correttezza, non avere paura ad aprire il tuo cuore all'audience.
Al massimo TUTTO QUELLO CHE DICI POTRA' ESSERE USATO CONTRO DI TE :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::carneval:


----------



## free (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, ma eva mica era una cima eh...anzi...lui la chiamava la mia cretinetti, fai te.
> Era davvero ciota. Ma ciota ciota di brutto. Nà roba al limite del paradosso.
> E la storia delle corna non l'avrebbe bevuta nemmeno lei...



ma meglio ancora, lui avrebbe potuto manovrarla con facilità fuori dalle balle
uno che manovra un'intera nazione, ti pare che non riesca a manovrare una cretina?
il fatto è che non ha voluto, non ci sono scusanti a questi comportamenti, secondo me
non gliene fregava nulla di lei, e infatti...


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Lothar amico io c'ho il pisellino: sono tuo amicO non tua amicA. ma capisco che per te gli uomini manco esistono, essendo tu sempre giustamente concentrato sul """PILU""""  Comunque in politica non si salva nessuno. concordo. Io infatti sono anarchico individualista :smile:


Scusa amico...errore di battitura.Ma erri,io nn penso affatto al''pilu''.avendone anche troppo.
E sono molto anarchico pure io...molte volte me ne sbatto delle leggi..e dello stato...

Be'nn sono di sinistra,pero'Renzi mi pare persona interessante...se ci sara'scissione dai compagni...chissa'....fors elo voto


----------



## Hellseven (4 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma meglio ancora, lui avrebbe potuto manovrarla con facilità fuori dalle balle
> uno che manovra un'intera nazione, ti pare che non riesca a manovrare una cretina?
> il fatto è che non ha voluto, non ci sono scusanti a questi comportamenti, secondo me
> non gliene fregava nulla di lei, e infatti...


Marò voi donne come vi sottovalutate: Secondo alle spalle di molti grandi della storia, buoni e cattivi, c'è una donna che domina o che comunque influisce non poco.


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Un ex orientale, Tebe?
> 
> Apriti, raccontaci tutto, siamo qui per porgerti un orecchio amico; fidati di noi. Lo sai che su questo Forum regnano la riservatezza e la correttezza, non avere paura ad aprire il tuo cuore all'audience.
> Al massimo T*UTTO QUELLO CHE DICI POTRA' ESSERE USATO CONTRO DI TE* :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::carneval:


si, un ex orientale e no. Non ce l'aveva piccolo.
E si era senza peli.
E ancora si, aveva un odore e un sapore diverso.
E sul neretto...
Non lo sapessi ma lo so!!!!


----------



## Hellseven (4 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Scusa amico...errore di battitura.Ma erri,io *nn penso affatto al''pilu''.avendone anche troppo.*
> E sono molto anarchico pure io...molte volte me ne sbatto delle leggi..e dello stato...
> 
> Be'nn sono di sinistra,pero'Renzi mi pare persona interessante...se ci sara'scissione dai compagni...chissa'....fors elo voto


Non dubito che ne hai troppo ma penso che un cacciatore come te ci pensi sempre, in un angolo remoto del cervello. Credo, ma tu nei sai più di me, che sedurre per consumare velocemente diventi poi una specie di riflesso condizionato.


----------



## free (4 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Marò voi donne come vi sottovalutate: Secondo alle spalle di molti grandi della storia, buoni e cattivi, c'è una donna che domina o che comunque influisce non poco.



ma che c'entra? se questa era cretina, mica si può dire che non esistono le cretine, no?
era brava in ginnastica, che io sappia
peccato che adolf non si stesse preparando per le olimpiadi...


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma meglio ancora, lui avrebbe potuto manovrarla con facilità fuori dalle balle
> uno che manovra un'intera nazione, ti pare che non riesca a manovrare una cretina?
> il fatto è che non ha voluto, non ci sono scusanti a questi comportamenti, secondo me
> non gliene fregava nulla di lei, e infatti...


concordo assolutamente che non gli fregava nulla.
Amava più la sua cagna Blondie che lei.
Questo è assodato.
Madonna che uomo di merda.
Però ragionando come in quegli anni, alla fine per donne come Eva l'unica cosa importante era proprio diventare la signora Hitler e morire con lui.
Anche se ciota che non vita avrebbe avuto dopo?
Non l'avrebbe avuta.
Così ha preferito essere consegnata alla storia in altro modo.
Bisogna vederla così per me.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non dubito che ne hai troppo ma penso che un cacciatore come te ci pensi sempre, in un angolo remoto del cervello. Credo, ma tu nei sai più di me, che sedurre per consumare velocemente diventi poi una specie di riflesso condizionato.


ma quale cacciatore...faccio come tutti..mica sono diverso.
E qua'sbagli...mi piace aspettare..e trovare difficolta',se facile poco gusto.
Infatti ora mi sto dannando l'anima,da parecchio tempo...ma forse ci sono...


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma che c'entra? se questa era cretina, mica si può dire che non esistono le cretine, no?
> era brava in ginnastica, che io sappia
> *peccato che adolf non si stesse preparando per le olimpiadi.*..


purtroppo no.


----------



## Hellseven (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> concordo assolutamente che non gli fregava nulla.
> *Amava più la sua cagna Blondie che lei.*
> Questo è assodato.
> Madonna che uomo di merda.
> ...


Talmente tanto che l'ha fatta avvelenare per provare gli effetti del veleno. credo fosse un essere totalmente incapace di provare affetti.


----------



## Hellseven (4 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma che c'entra? se questa era cretina, mica si può dire che non esistono le cretine, no?
> era brava in ginnastica, che io sappia
> peccato che adolf non si stesse preparando per le olimpiadi...


Le cretine esistono ma sono di gran lunga più numerose le finte cretine che si fingono tali per entrare di fino e mettersi poi di chiatto :mrgreen::mrgreen: Le chiamerei le "fini fini"


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Aprile 2013)

Una guerra delle Coree servirebbe a sbloccare gli embarghi. Oltre a provare le nuove armi che le superpotenze hanno costruito nel frattempo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Aprile 2013)

Per quanto riguarda invece gli estremisti, nella prossima guerra mondiale avanzeranno talmente pochi che per vedersi dovranno camminare giorni se non settimane. E spero che ci rimarranno tutti coloro che si sono potuto permettere i bunker ... così imparano!


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Talmente tanto che l'ha fatta avvelenare per provare gli effetti del veleno. credo fosse un essere* totalmente incapace di provare affetti.*


anche io credo questo, eppure i figli piccoli dei suoi gerarchi lo chiamavano zio Wolf e lui si faceva saltare in groppa e li portava in giro.
Davvero un essere...strano.
I bimbi lo amavano.
:unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (4 Aprile 2013)

Io non ho ancora capito il motivo di tutto ciò...


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda invece gli estremisti, nella prossima guerra mondiale avanzeranno talmente pochi che per vedersi dovranno camminare giorni se non settimane.* E spero che ci rimarranno tutti coloro che si sono potuto permettere i bunker ... così imparano!*



minchia che brutta roba.
Anche se me lo potessi permettere mai e poi mai mi farei un bunker.

A meno che non ci sia occhiverdi con me.
:inlove:


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

*Un articolo*

In cui si dice che la corea del nord è praticamente il paradiso e noi non capiamo un cazzo.

http://www.stampalibera.com/?p=52495


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

*Foto*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/d100d60/galleries/72157628506655177/


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2013)

Ma ti sta proprio prendendo male.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io non ho ancora capito il motivo di tutto ciò...


Fa conto una coppia che non litigava e si è separata, ma non ha mai ratificato la separazione...
Sono là fermi in armistizio dal 1953.
[video=youtube;t_dCiMxzKzg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_dCiMxzKzg[/video]


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma ti sta proprio prendendo male.


:rotfl:

no, sto trasportando qui la mia vita di tutti i giorni.
Quello che mi interessa, quello di cui parlo e su cosa mi informo normalmente.

Ebbene si.
sono una  nerd che si legge tutti i giorni quattro quotidiani appassionata di politica, compresa quella estera.

Oltre a tutto il resto.
tanto resto.

Devo tornare a fare solo la kreti flapflap?

Se vuoi lo faccio.
Inquieta questa mia parte?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> no, sto trasportando qui la mia vita di tutti i giorni.
> Quello che mi interessa, quello di cui parlo e su cosa mi informo normalmente.
> ...


No.


----------



## Spider (4 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> boh, forse minacciare serve più al regime che ad altro, perchè seminare odio, anzi indirizzarlo verso un nemico qualunque, è un metodo per ricompattare il popolo attorno al dittatore (scarso, tra l'altro) e distoglierlo dai problemi veri
> 
> sulle divise con quell'enorme cappello penso che siano sorprendentemente orrende!


Free!!!!
avresti dovuto disegnare tu...
le divise dell'Alitalia!!!!


----------



## perplesso (4 Aprile 2013)

una guerra durerebbe meno della campagna irachena.

semmai è la gestione del dopo il problema


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> una guerra durerebbe meno della campagna irachena.
> 
> semmai è la gestione del dopo il problema



hai ragione. Il problema sarebbe davvero il dopo.
come in tutti quei casi dove ci sono interventi dal di fuori senza specifiche richieste diciamo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe, una domanda, visto che ti intendi di geopolitica: Kim Jong-Un ha un pessimo taglio di capelli o una ottima circoncisione?


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Tebe, una domanda, visto che ti intendi di geopolitica: Kim Jong-Un ha un pessimo taglio di capelli o una ottima circoncisione?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

la seconda

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> una guerra durerebbe meno della campagna irachena.
> 
> semmai è la gestione del dopo il problema


per il dopo ci siamo noi. tutti lo sanno


----------



## Tebe (7 Aprile 2013)

Sembra che anche il Giappone abbia cominciato a fare la voce grossa. Più del solito almeno. E pure la germania vista la questione della non garanzia sui diplomatici dopo il 10 aprile.
la Cina mi ha leggermente stupito,  continua a bacchettare cin chun,  anche l'america sta abbassando i toni, rimandando un test missilistico già in programma.
L' Inghilterra  sta rassicurando tutti.
-Tranquilli raga, i nostri satelliti non hanno rilevato nessun dispiegamento di forze tranne per i due missilini del cazzo posizionati, che bisogna pure vedere se funzionano, considerato che tutte le prove che cin chun  ha fatto fare  negli anni precedenti non una che sia andata a buon fine. Una che una. Quindi raga davvero. Tranquilli. Il pazzo sbanatta come al solito, lasciatelo parlare.-

Minchia ma cin chun chan kim è veramente cretino.
Se davvero la sua intenzione è quella di fare il cazzuto prima di tutto davanti al suo popolo (affamato)  ha veramente preso una cantonata.
Però io sono convinta che questo prima o poi la farà davvero fuori dal vaso.
Non è solo un coglione nato nell'83, è anche schizofrenico. E' fuori di testa davvero in maniera reale e pesante. Questo vive in un mondo tutto suo fatto di universi paralleli e parchi giochi che sente addosso l'eredità di suo padre e nonno, che in quanto dittatori erano particolarmente sul pezzo.
Altra stoffa in qualche modo.
Questo è un esagitato che non ha il minimo sentore di nulla.
Chissà che cazzo vede.


Auspico per cin chun chan kim un intervento divino. Anche terrestre a dire il vero.
Volete mica dirmi che non ci sono delle spie in territorio coreano che non stanno tentando di farlo fuori.
Certo...considerato che vive blindato peggio dei suoi antenati credo sia estremamente difficile.
E' sempre rintanato.
E ha pure gli assaggiatori contro gli avvelenamenti.

Beh, quello anche io. 
Mattia assaggia tutto prima di me, soprattutto quando andiamo dai suoi.
E poi scambio i piatti.
Mia suocera mi chiama Tebe cin della dinastia dei kim


----------



## Flavia (7 Aprile 2013)

questo ragazzo ha letto
troppi libri di storia scritti dal padre
dovrebbe farsi un giro in rete
per leggere cosa pensano di lui


----------



## Tebe (7 Aprile 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> questo ragazzo ha letto
> troppi libri di storia scritti dal padre
> dovrebbe farsi un giro in rete
> per leggere cosa pensano di lui


Credo che questo non abbia letto proprio una cippa di niente. E le scuole che ha fatto in giro per il mondo le ha fatte per finta.
Sono certa che abbia comprato tutti i titoli di studio che ha.
Ti pare che qualcuno possa avere avuto il coraggio di bocciarlo?
Con la testa di cazzo di genitore che aveva?


pensa un pò essere la moglie.
Come fai a dirgli
No grazie, non ti voglio sposare.
Minimo si ritrova il salotto di casa bombizzato e la famiglia sterminata.


----------



## Flavia (7 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Credo che questo non abbia letto proprio una cippa di niente. E le scuole che ha fatto in giro per il mondo le ha fatte per finta.
> Sono certa che abbia comprato tutti i titoli di studio che ha.
> Ti pare che qualcuno possa avere avuto il coraggio di bocciarlo?
> Con la testa di cazzo di genitore che aveva?
> ...


ma no, non pensiamo male
il ragazzo è una mente illuminata
un vero doplomatico:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (7 Aprile 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma no, non pensiamo male
> il ragazzo è una mente illuminata
> un vero doplomatico:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


hai ragione. Pensiamo positivo.
Siamo noi che non riusciamo a capire il fine diplomatico che c'è in lui.
:unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2013)

Se si vuole pensar male: Kim (tutti) queste cose le ha sempre dette (altrimenti come avrebbe potuto giustificare una dittatura militare) ora l'occidente gli dà più spazio perché una bella guerra farebbe comodo per rilanciare l'economia.


----------



## Tebe (10 Aprile 2013)

*Articolo molto bello di panorama.*

fonte
http://news.panorama.it/oltrefrontiera/Corea-del-Nord-domande-e-risposte-sulla-crisi-dei-missili

[h=1]Corea del Nord: domande e risposte sulla crisi dei missili[/h][h=2]Faq sui rischi di escalation nucleare provocata dall'ultimo bastione stalinista della terra[/h]
[h=5]di Luciano Tirinnanzi[/h]*Sale l’allerta in Corea. Presto lo stato delle cose potrebbe cambiare. Pyongyang non ha più alleati e l’attenzione si sposta su Cina, Russia e Stati Uniti. Chi risponderà alle provocazioni?
La maggior parte degli analisti indicano nel periodo compreso tra oggi e il 15 aprile prossimo - giorni in cui cadono sia il termine per evacuare le ambasciate straniere da Pyongyang sia i festeggiamenti per il compleanno di Kim Il Sung, “Eterno Presidente” della Corea del Nord - la deadline entro la quale si concretizzeranno le minacce ventilate settimane fa da parte di Kim Jong Un, nipote dello storico Presidente e giovane comandante in capo della Corea e delle sue forze armate. Eppure, nonostante la comunità internazionale si ritenga minacciata da tale ultimatum, la prima vittima di queste intimidazioni è lo stesso Kim.*
*Per il semplice motivo che sarà questa situazione a svelare una volta per tutte se quello del leader nordcoreano è o meno un bluff e chiarire finalmente quali sono le reali intenzioni della Corea del Nord. Ad esempio, in caso di mancata evacuazione degli staff internazionali dalle ambasciate (al momento, non si hanno notizie di alcun movimento in tal senso), Kim Jong Un dovrà offrire al mondo, se non vuole sprofondare nel ridicolo, una risposta plausibile al perché non ha dato seguito alle provocazioni e digerire l’affronto di chi, non credendogli, non ha abbandonato le sedi diplomatiche, con ciò sconfessandolo e minando la sua autorità. A cominciare dalla Russia, che ha già annunciato di non avere alcuna intenzione di lasciare Pyongyang.*
*Da non sottovalutare sono, inoltre, le parole pronunciate in questo contesto dal presidente cinese, Xi Jinping, il quale asserisce che “a nessun Paese dovrebbe essere consentito di gettare una regione e il mondo intero nel caos per la propria sete di guadagno”. Parole che suonano inusuali per la paziente Cina e che corrispondono alla più forte dichiarazione mai pronunciata da un leader cinese nei confronti di un alleato, sintomo di una crescente insofferenza al di là del fiume Yalu.*
*Chi comanda in Corea del Nord?
Ora, per decodificare le prossime mosse coreane, resta solo da capire chi realmente comanda a nord del 38esimo parallelo: fonti attendibili dell’intelligence europea asseriscono che la Corea del Nord oggi è impenetrabile ai servizi segreti stranieri così come lo era l’Albania di Enver Hoxha (il dittatore che governò il Paese dalla Seconda guerra mondiale fino alla morte, nel 1985). E, in effetti, per quante ipotesi fantasiose si possano fare sulla Corea del Nord, a nessuno - nemmeno ai cinesi - è dato realmente sapere chi e quanti comandano concretamente l’esercito, quale sia con precisione la struttura gerarchica interna e se esista o meno un’intelligence strutturata all’interno e all’esterno dei confini nordcoreani.*
*Chi attaccherà per primo?
Fatti due conti, in base alle informazioni a nostra disposizione, se dovessimo scommettere su un finale a sorpresa, potremmo con ragionevole certezza affermare quanto segue. Primo: se la Corea dovesse attaccare davvero, punterebbe dritto alla Corea del Sud. Secondo: al primo starnuto di Pyongyang, dai sottomarini statunitensi partirebbe una salva di missili Cruise sulle installazioni militari e i centri di comando e controllo coreani.*
*Nonostante gli americani restino in prima linea e siano tendenzialmente abituati a trattare i dittatori pressoché alla stessa stregua, secondo il protocollo standard “eliminiamolo e basta”, lo Stato che forse si arrischierebbe a tentare di detronizzare Kim jong Un potrebbero però non essere poi gli Stati Uniti. E nemmeno il Giappone, sebbene gli abitanti di Tokyo si siano svegliati un po’ nervosi già ieri mattina, alla vista delle batterie di missili Patriot installate davanti alla sede del ministero della Difesa, nel quartier generale di Ichigaya, in pieno centro città. I giapponesi, che definiscono abitualmente i coreani “mangiatori d’aglio”, sarebbero certo lieti di chiudere i conti con la loro ex colonia ma difficilmente ingaggerebbero per primi una guerra che ha più incognite di quante non se ne avesse nel dicembre del 1941 l’attacco a Pearl Harbour.*
*Cina e Russia in prima fila
Restano due possibilità: la prima è ovviamente che intervenga direttamente la Cina, la quale ha già mobilitato truppe al confine e che, pur non volendo, nell’eventuale degenerare della crisi sarà costretta ad agire: non solo per impedire che una scheggia impazzita e incontrollabile come la Corea del Nord sovverta l’ordine politico-economico della regione (così a lungo cercato e faticosamente raggiunto), ma anche per evitare che il suo eventuale collasso comporti l’allargamento nell’area della sfera d’influenza americana e russa, da cui Pechino ha solo da perdere.*
*Chi altri ha interessi in quell’area? 
La Russia stessa, che non solo confina con la Corea del Nord ma che, oltre al fatto di conoscere meglio di chiunque altro gli armamenti di Pyongyang, non si può certo definire come una nazione inesperta e impreparata alla guerra. Inoltre, nel caso di un eventuale smembramento del Paese, la Russia acquisirebbe uno straordinario potere negoziale, sia nei confronti degli Stati Uniti che della Cina.*


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2013)

Ebbasta di cagarti in mano.


----------



## Tebe (10 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ebbasta di cagarti in mano.


ti sembro una spaventata?
Ci tengo che il livello di conoscenza di politica estera si innalzi in questo sito.
:blank:


----------



## perplesso (10 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sembra che anche il Giappone abbia cominciato a fare la voce grossa. Più del solito almeno. E pure la germania vista la questione della non garanzia sui diplomatici dopo il 10 aprile.
> la Cina mi ha leggermente stupito,  continua a bacchettare cin chun,  anche l'america sta abbassando i toni, rimandando un test missilistico già in programma.
> L' Inghilterra  sta rassicurando tutti.
> -Tranquilli raga, i nostri satelliti non hanno rilevato nessun dispiegamento di forze tranne per i due missilini del cazzo posizionati, che bisogna pure vedere se funzionano, considerato che tutte le prove che cin chun  ha fatto fare  negli anni precedenti non una che sia andata a buon fine. Una che una. Quindi raga davvero. Tranquilli. Il pazzo sbanatta come al solito, lasciatelo parlare.-
> ...


Eliminare il ragazzo serve a poco.    i nordcoreani sono realmente convinti che la Luna sorga perchè sono i Kim a volerlo.    se non si capisce questo fatto,non si conclude nulla


----------



## Eretteo (11 Aprile 2013)

Sarebbe davvero penoso constatare come ogni discussione che ardisca elevarsi di un solo millimetro dal solito guano putrescente,sia un buon pretesto per le solite deboli menti mancine per far pesare a tutte le altre la loro inferiorita' ponderale,specifica ed interconnettiva.
Dilungandosi in pagine e pagine traboccanti delle usuali patetiche insulsaggini,assorbite a mo' di pompa da espurgo di acque nere che pesca nel piu' torbido pozzo della stantìa ignoranza sinistra,consunta peggio della prima ruota sumera e ballosa come il resoconto di Ramses II sulle sue presunte vittorie contro gli Ittiti.
E si lanciano in ampollose discettazioni su certi parallelismi tra Benito e Silvio,come se in una qualsiasi dittatura degna di questo nome fosse concesso a chicchessia di scrivere anche solo 1 ppm delle puttanate che a ritmo quotidiano spetazzano nell'orbe terracqueo,quasi che urlando per 150 anni delle minchiate,queste diventino rispettabili concetti o costrutti degni di una qualche considerazione.
Ma proprio perche' siamo abituati a certe dimostrazioni di galattica insipienza,e loro sono adusi a celebrare certi trionfi politici che si percorrono col culo dilaniato peggio che se fosse quello di certi loro amministratori regionali,faremo finta di aver saltato a pie' pari una decina di pagine,come in effetti e' stato.
Una nullita' come il panzone che tiene sotto il giogo la corea del nord dura finche' fa comodo a tutti gli altri.
Sta recitando la sua piccola parte in un immenso teatrino,e li' bisogna essere in gamba per durarci,perche' sta camminando su un filo di seta.
Fino ad ora la sua fortuna e' stata la collocazione geografica,ed il litigare dei grandi testoni che lo attorniano.
Ma il passo dal palazzo alla cella talvolta e' anche troppo lesto,come fu per faccia d'ananas.
Ma almeno per stanarlo gli somministrarono per giorni e notti ottimo hard rock.
Mica roba da dittatura di sinistra.


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2013)

Ciao Ery, sei di buon umore stamattina.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Eretteo (11 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ciao Ery, sei di buon umore stamattina.
> :mrgreen:


Ma si,dopo mesi e mesi c'e' un po' di sole e sono piu' buono del solito.
Il punto debole dei meteopatici....


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma si,dopo mesi e mesi c'e' un po' di sole e sono piu' buono del solito.
> Il punto debole dei meteopatici....


beato te che vedi il sole.
Qui grigio e inverno. E mi sa pure pioggia.
Ora capisco perchè nei paesi del super nord c'è un tasso di suicidi altissimo.
La mancanza di luce e sto clima medusoso fanno uscire di testa. s
meno male che non sono meteoropatica.

Adesso metto su google maps la tua posizione geografica, così quando vedo che da te piove evito di parlarti.

Ma tu che dici?
Il pazzo nelle sue esercitazioni li lancia davvero quei due missili sifilitici?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma si,dopo mesi e mesi c'e' un po' di sole e sono piu' buono del solito.
> Il punto debole dei meteopatici....


Ok l'accendiamo...
Ho qui a proposito un cinesin chiciancerin...acconcio alla bisogna...speta...


----------



## Eretteo (11 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> beato te che vedi il sole.
> Era ora,dopo mesi di pioggia.....
> Qui grigio e inverno. E mi sa pure pioggia.
> Ora capisco perchè nei paesi del super nord c'è un tasso di suicidi altissimo.
> ...


Ritengo che durera' un po' meno del genitore...


----------

